# Pricing/Estimating Small Parking Lot Snow Removal



## A.P

Hello all, I'm looking for advice on pricing out snow removal for small commercial lots. We are primarily a roofing/construction company but also offer snow removal during the winter. I've figured out a simple cost estimating "formula" and want to see if/how we should tweak it.

I've figured a plow truck at *$95/hr*, hand-shoveler at *$38/hr*, and salt at *$30/bag*.

So, a small lot that only takes one hour or less with some sidewalk/walkway hand-shoveling and 2 bags of salt would come out to *$193*. Thoughts?

Are we too expensive? too cheap? Keep in mind we are only working with small local lots in a big city (Chicago), which can be very competitive since almost everybody knows someone with a plow who can do it cheaper than the next guy.

Thanks!
Alex


----------



## leigh

Don't know your market but your pricing seems to be "sub contractor" rates. I figure a minimum of 200$ an hour and that works out fine for my area.Plow for 6 hrs and that's 1200$ per truck.We don't get more than 10-12 events so our pricing might be higher in this area. Shovel rate is actually higher than what I charge though.


----------



## Randall Ave

This might be a bad idea but. Have a few other contractors come out to a lot and give you some quotes. Every area has different pricing.


----------



## cjames808

Isn’t it snowing there right now?


----------



## EWSplow

@leigh is in a higher priced market than our area.
I can tell you that my sidewalk subs are paid per job and I calculate the hourly rate higher than $38 / hr.
As far as pricing the hourly rate of a truck, that depends on the truck, plow and operator and also the layout of the lot. For instance, I can knock out small tight lots with my jeep with a v plow faster than I can with a 3/4 ton truck with a bigger v plow. On bigger lots, I can't move as much snow as quickly with a smaller plow.
You may be able to make money at $95/hour depending on your overhead and expenses.


----------



## andersman02

I think your end $$ is fine, but your rates seem low, at least for what we try to get.

Hourly truck rate- We try to get $150/hour
Shoveling- Atleast $65/hour, raising to $75 next year
Sidewalk salt- all depends on how much you get it for $30 isnt bad if your getting it cheap. 

Always have a stop fee/minimum. if they want you to shovel/salt/plow each time, great you can do it all at once. But if they call you when they are not scheduled, say for refreeze or drifting, have a minimum setup.


----------

